# Wanted Outback 210



## Ashley K (Feb 6, 2014)

We are looking for an outback 210rs or 210trs we live in BC. Willing to drive up to 1000 miles to pick it up.

Please send me an email if your willing to sell.

[email protected]


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know if you are looking for new or used. The only one I found in the Pacific Northwest is at Curtis RV in Aloha, OR.

2014 Terrain 210TRS


----------

